# Power PE Question For The Week



## spinup (Dec 18, 2016)

Week 1 Question For The Week can be found at:

www.spinupexams.com/

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.


----------



## spinup (Dec 25, 2016)

Week 2 Question For The Week posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.


----------



## spinup (Jan 1, 2017)

Week 3 Question For The Week posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/

Previous weeks under the "Previous Weeks" tab.

Happy New Year!


----------



## spinup (Jan 15, 2017)

Week 5 Question For The Week posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/

Previous weeks under the "Previous Weeks" tab.


----------



## spinup (Jan 22, 2017)

Week 6 Question For The Week posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/

Previous weeks under the "Previous Weeks" tab.


----------



## spinup (Feb 5, 2017)

Week 8 Question For The Week posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/

Previous weeks under the "Previous Weeks" tab.


----------



## spinup (Feb 19, 2017)

Week 10 Question For The Week posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/

*This week's topic is "ladder/relay logic"*

Previous weeks under the "Previous Weeks" tab.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

spinup said:


> Week 10 Question For The Week posted at:
> 
> www.spinupexams.com/
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!! This is deep.


----------



## TNSparky (Feb 22, 2017)

Dark Knight said:


> WOW!!!!!!! This is deep.


Yeah. That aux coil A is sometimes called a "seal in" contact. That is, it seals in coil A to prevent it from opening up once PB Y is released.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 22, 2017)

Maybe.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 22, 2017)

I must not remember any questions like this on my exam.


----------

